# Google 2080 كيف بده يصيررررررررر



## rana1981 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*جميلة يا رانا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يعطيك طولة العمر*


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب فين البوبي بتاعي يا انكل جوجل لاحسن ضايع بقاله 5 سنين :d

شكرا يا رنا علي الخبر الكوميدي ده 
​


----------



## rana1981 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *جميلة يا رانا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يعطيك طولة العمر*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic adel قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب فين البوبي بتاعي يا انكل جوجل لاحسن ضايع بقاله 5 سنين :d
> 
> ...



*لا لازم تستنا لعام 2080 ووقتيها بعطيك الجواب*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
جميلة جداااااااااا يا رنا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه 
جميله 
ميررررررسى ليكى​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
جميلة قوى
ميررررررسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## مريم12 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
تحفة جوجل ده 
ميررررررررررسى يا رنونتى
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة جوجل ده
> ميررررررررررسى يا رنونتى
> و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمر​*



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جميلة قوى
> ميررررررسى ليكى يا قمر​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههه
> جميلة جداااااااااا يا رنا
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
 الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جميله
> ميررررررسى ليكى​



*شكرا كوكو على مشاركتك
نورررررت الموضوع​*


----------



## yousteka (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جميلة اوي يا اجمل ربنا في الدنيا

وبجد ياريت يحصل كدة بدل ما كل يوم بضيع نصف ساعة في البحث عن المفاتيح

مررررسي ليكي كتير ياقمر وربنا معاكي​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا دى هتبقى حقيقه بعد كده

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا رائعه جداا​


----------



## rana1981 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> جميلة اوي يا اجمل ربنا في الدنيا
> 
> وبجد ياريت يحصل كدة بدل ما كل يوم بضيع نصف ساعة في البحث عن المفاتيح
> 
> مررررسي ليكي كتير ياقمر وربنا معاكي​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> فعلا دى هتبقى حقيقه بعد كده
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا رائعه جداا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه خبر كومدى فظيع ميرسى يا سكر وربنا يطول عمرك


----------



## twety (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههه *
*انا عاوزة من ده بقى *
*امتى سنه 80 دى تيجىىىىىى ههههههههههه*
*هانت كلها 71 سنه بس *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_*طب كويس علشان اعرف اسنوى بيروح فين 

بيدخل تحت الكنبة ومش بلاقية ولا بيرد لما بنده عليه 

ههههههههههههههههههه مرسية يارانا ​*_


----------



## rana1981 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه خبر كومدى فظيع ميرسى يا سكر وربنا يطول عمرك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههه *
> *انا عاوزة من ده بقى *
> *امتى سنه 80 دى تيجىىىىىى ههههههههههه*
> *هانت كلها 71 سنه بس *



*شكرا يا قمر على مشاركتك
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*طب كويس علشان اعرف اسنوى بيروح فين
> 
> بيدخل تحت الكنبة ومش بلاقية ولا بيرد لما بنده عليه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه مرسية يارانا ​*_



شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*لا حلوه عجبتني*
*ميرسي يا رنون يا جميل*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل عثل عثل*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوة يا رنا أوي ..ربنا يفرح قلبك ..
صحيح الجوجل مفيش حاجة ميعرفهاش
​


----------



## rana1981 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> حلوة يا رنا أوي ..ربنا يفرح قلبك ..
> صحيح الجوجل مفيش حاجة ميعرفهاش
> ​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل عثل عثل*



*شكرا يا حلوة على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *لا حلوه عجبتني*
> *ميرسي يا رنون يا جميل*​



*شكرا يا قمر على مشاركتك
 نوررررررررررررررتي*​


----------



## fork3 looz (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوىىىىىىىىى
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## fork3 looz (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوىىىىىىىىى
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## rana1981 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

fork3 looz قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوىىىىىىىىى
> ربنا معاكى​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههه حلوووي ميرسي الك


----------



## rana1981 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههه حلوووي ميرسي الك



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
حامدا اوووووى
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## monygirl (20 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة حلوة كتير 
ثانكس ​


----------



## rana1981 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> ههههههههه
> حامدا اوووووى
> ميرسى يا قمر



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

monygirl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرة حلوة كتير
> ثانكس ​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## minanaiem (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

شي حلو كتير يا رنااااااااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

minanaiem قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شي حلو كتير يا رنااااااااااااااا



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

رائع دى التكنولوبيا الحديثة​


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رائع دى التكنولوبيا الحديثة​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------

